# Our Newest Additions



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Well, these are our newest additions . Diva kidded twin does this morning. Super excited. One does have the hoof bent back but it should correct itself fairly quickly. Also, yes, she is in the Goat Tote lol. I tend to leave it in the goat pen when not in use and the goats have a blast with it. We simply added some shavings etc for her. I will say the frosted look to the one doe's ears have me confused. I own both parents. I also owned the Grandparents ( doe side) of this kid. Heavy color genetics on both side but this has me confused. Is it just from the dapple genes? Both parents are registered fullbloods. Sire is DNA tested, doe is not. I still own her mother and sold her sire last year. He was not DNA tested, not for a lack of trying though. I kept running into post office issues. I got down to my last hair sample and yeah... long story short none of the samples ever seemed to make it.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations...so sweet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just Beautiful! Love the colors and the size! 💕💝💕💝


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Put their pictures on our 2020 Kidding Tally! Add their numbers to our doeling totals. The girls need them..lol Also Everyone can see how Beautiful they are!🥰


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Put their pictures on our 2020 Kidding Tally! Add their numbers to our doeling totals. The girls need them..lol Also Everyone can see how Beautiful they are!🥰


I just did


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a bunch of cuties!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They're cuties! I love the frosted ears on that little doeling. I guess there's some buried genetics popping up there. She looks so unique.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> They're cuties! I love the frosted ears on that little doeling. I guess there's some buried genetics popping up there. She looks so unique.


There must be. There is a slight chance of a different dad than I originally thought so I will be sending off DNA on them. The parents are Fullbloods. The only thing I can think of is a different buck may have slipped in? or possibly a genetic throwback from way back that I am not aware of? The Dam's sire if Half codi half color genetics. Dam's Mom is full color genetics. The kid's sire is full color genetics as well. So we shall see what happens. If they are his I am just plain stumped. Either way, they are cuties


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

R.Williamson said:


> There must be. There is a slight chance of a different dad than I originally thought so I will be sending off DNA on them. The parents are Fullbloods. The only thing I can think of is a different buck may have slipped in? or possibly a genetic throwback from way back that I am not aware of? The Dam's sire if Half codi half color genetics. Dam's Mom is full color genetics. The kid's sire is full color genetics as well. So we shall see what happens. If they are his I am just plain stumped. Either way, they are cuties


Goats are always full of surprises!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Sooooo cute  Congrats !!!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Goats are always full of surprises!


Isn't that the truth!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!!!!


----------



## R.Williamson (Mar 21, 2019)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Beautiful girls! Congrats!!!!


Thank you!


----------

